# IT Jobs



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi dear,

i'm gurpreet sandhu from india, i'm looking for jobs in IT as a fresher, i have a 6 years of experience in office executive but know i change my carrier according to my study. i already register on a job searches but i didn't receive any confirmation from there. so how can i got the job & how much they pay me.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you didn't get responses because nowadays, it is next to impossible to get an Employment pass, unless you are super-good at it .. 

And looking at your plans to "carrier" change .. I doubt any agent want to risk even an application ...


----------



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> you didn't get responses because nowadays, it is next to impossible to get an Employment pass, unless you are super-good at it ..
> 
> And looking at your plans to "carrier" change .. I doubt any agent want to risk even an application ...





so should i try on same field i.e "Office Executive" on which i have the related experinece, it this a right way to get a job easily or not, so approx. how much i got the salary, give me any rough idea


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

not to pour cold water .. 

but, Office Executive Jobs are in the list of jobs that are not favoured for Foreigners, especially since last year .. 

The number of responses you get, when you apply, should give you an indication of that ..


----------



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> not to pour cold water ..
> 
> but, Office Executive Jobs are in the list of jobs that are not favoured for Foreigners, especially since last year ..
> 
> The number of responses you get, when you apply, should give you an indication of that ..



is there any chances for my job if i try with a IT fresher, can company accept me as a Fresher because my qualification are also match with the IT criteria i have a Three year computer degree and 6 years of experience in office executive.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ersonu47 said:


> is there any chances for my job if i try with a IT fresher, can company accept me as a Fresher because my qualification are also match with the IT criteria i have a Three year computer degree and 6 years of experience in office executive.


Even if the company wants you, at the moment, MOM will not be so happy giving a pass to you .. 

And for freshers, starting pay is low, lower than the revised pass minimums, and you will not be able to scrape through MOM .. 

that's my 2 cents .. 

Nothing lost in trying though ..


----------



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear ecureilx,

so shall i try to working in office executive which i have the 6 years of experience or i have to apply in SAP end user which i have 2 years of relative experience, so what you think from both which is the appropriate option for me to got the job.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ersonu47: how old are you, if I may ask ?

You are not getting what I said .. 

In Singapore, office jobs are the type of jobs, which, if Singaporeans can do, they don't want foreigners to come over - and since the last few years, it has been tightened up.

Office executive is one of them.

Unless you find an employer who is willing to pay you a minimum of 5,000 $ and above .. 

And to answer your question on your value and worth on SAP - you should engage a search consultant who can appraise you .. I am not one ..

BTW, in your post before you said you are an IT fresher, now you say you have 2 years experience: which is which ?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

OP, 6 years of experience in office executive depends on your accustomed office culture, office softwares used in specialized industry which might or not be similar over here. 

In Singapore, the advices given on expat forums will aid after: 

1. you apply for JDs detail matches your skillsets, advisable to apply under experienced hire as the fresher competition will be stiff- from local graduates from the various colleges/unis. 

2. You have to receive and accept a job offer before you collect IPAL to convert to work pass at MOM. 

3. The pay you negotiate with hiring manager is crucial; MOM determines based on pay- qualified in pass suitability and requirements.

Advisable to begin 1- for every journey starts with a first step.

Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette: the issues is, MOM has gone back to pre-2000 days, when they are very strict on issuing EP/WP for Sales, Office Admin and the likes of jobs, which are preferably filled by Singaporeans .. 

Essentially, for a recent admin for a office - support / admin staff, the question was why a Singaporean couldn't fill the position .. unless the employer is a large MNC who is seeking specific skills which the candidate possesses ..

Anyway, Yes, nothing lost in trying -


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes. MOM decision qualifies only after OP has an acceptance letter from a potential employer. 

Afterall, should potential employers be certain their candidates have met the latest MOM guidelines esp after a period shortlisting applicants, undergoing interview procedures and moving forward, deciding on a right match and sending an acceptance offer?


----------



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear ecureilx,

i'm telling you i'm IT fresher beacuse i was worked in the IT company in year 2010, from year 2010 to till date i'm working on a SAP. 

The main reason for i saying the IT fresher is i'm not aware from the today's technology so that i have the basic knowledge of all the features. but i'm not the fluent in technology that is used in know days. 

so i'm stuck in this case what i'm doing if i applied in 2 year experince, the company requirment is too high from my domain. so that's why i'm applied in office executive. 

i'm applying on the JOBS DB, MONSTER.SG, JOB CENTRAL, but there is no reply from there side. i think that if i came to singapore on visitor visa & searching for the job is this a best way to getting the job.





Thanks & regards

Gurpreet sandhu


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette said:


> Yes. MOM decision qualifies only after OP has an acceptance letter from a potential employer.
> 
> Afterall, should potential employers be certain their candidates have met the latest MOM guidelines esp after a period shortlisting applicants, undergoing interview procedures and moving forward, deciding on a right match and sending an acceptance offer?


see, years ago .. some employers (or rather agents acting on behalf of employers) pick 12 candidates for 5 openings, and apply all 12, and hope that 5 get through ..

So when you go through agents, not many agents are keen to ensure that the person is quite a fit - in MOM's eyes.

Me have been here long enough ... to have some clue of how things work .. 

And MOM is getting a bit more direct in rejecting applications, of the above nature.. 

The process followed nowadays is, get the resume, send the MOM application, and if the outcome is positive, then negotiate with the candidate - which means, the candidate cannot apply for another job or talk to any other agent while the former has a positive or negative outcome .. 

hence the reluctance also for agents to insist on 'exclusivity' rules.

Such hassle doesn't happen if you are a perfect fit for a job, and the employer is recruiting directly, and / or your pay scale is touch 5 figure .. 

that's just my 2 cents ..


----------



## ersonu47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dear ecureilx,


first of all thanks for your positive response, in your above reply u tell me "get the resume, send the MOM application" what is meant & where i have get the resume to whom or which application is to be send.

so please clear my all doubt so i shall be reach at correct platform.

Sir r u living in singapore? 


Thanks & regards


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Such hassle doesn't happen if you are a perfect fit for a job, and the employer is recruiting directly, and / or your pay scale is touch 5 figure

I appreciate the back office procedures, and you are correct. There is no hassle esp for candidates scouted abroad on 6 figure-with docs on par.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ersonu47 said:


> Dear ecureilx,
> 
> 
> first of all thanks for your positive response, in your above reply u tell me "get the resume, send the MOM application" what is meant & where i have get the resume to whom or which application is to be send.
> ...


Employment Pass - Before you apply - Ministry of Manpower

And the pass must be applied by your prospective employer, NOT YOU !!!

And no, as of now, I am not in Singapore ..


----------



## slyder (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, Singaporeans take up admin jobs because they are largely unskilled and most of the time under $ 2000 for the minimum Work Permit requirements. Most admin jobs require mandarin as well as English ...70% of the population is Chinese.

Here are the facts: you need to offer a unique skill or a skill in demand for Singapore and have sufficient work experience and qualifications to support this. If you don't I am afraid you are wasting your time and money. You need to earn in excess of $2000 in your profession as a requirement of your visa. If you haven't heard back from you job applications I would suggest using the phone to find out why you haven't been selected... This would save plenty if time.
I live in Singapore and over the past year I have seen a clamp down on work passes for jobs Singaporeans can easily do. They are always looking for bus drivers if you don't mind $1500-$1800 a month


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

slyder: well said 

I would rush in and say, look for jobs over 3,500 for a start, if you want to be assured of a pass .. 

Singapore has gone to the pre-2000 days, and it is not wrong - in trying to trim excess fat .. 

as I mentioned, pre-2000-2002, if you are applying for any admin / accounting jobs, forget about getting a pass .. the rational being, locals can do it .. so why get a foreigner ..


----------

